# NEW LOWRIDER SHOP IN NORTH CAROLINA



## mylowrider88 (Mar 6, 2006)

PHONE : 336-633-3958
336-633-3959
FAX: 336-633-3960

ACCESSORIES
HYDRAULIC INSTALL & PARTS
FRAME WRAP 
AIR SUSPENSION
CUSTOM PAINT 
LAMBO DOORS
GULL WING DOORS
SUICIDE DOORS
WHEELS & TIRES

ASK FOR "PANCHO"


----------



## bigbody93 (Feb 2, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## *New Movement Md* (Sep 4, 2007)

DAMN RIGHT!!

TTMFT NC


----------



## turnin-heads (Jan 20, 2004)

kool deal.. there are things that i need... lol


----------



## goinlow (Feb 15, 2004)

good luck with the shop homie!!!


----------



## mylowrider88 (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by goinlow_@Dec 9 2007, 09:41 PM~9413428
> *good luck with the shop homie!!!
> *


thanks homie


----------



## mylowrider88 (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by turnin-heads_@Dec 9 2007, 08:37 PM~9412863
> *kool deal.. there are things that i need... lol
> *


GRAND OPENING COMING SOOON WE NEED TO GET TOGUETHER AT THE SHOP WITH SOME CARNE AZADA :biggrin: :cheesy: WHAT YO THINK A GOOD DATE TO DO IT WITH SOME HOP COMPETITION :biggrin: :biggrin: MAYBE FOR $1000.00


----------



## mylowrider88 (Mar 6, 2006)

520 N. FAYETTEVILLE ST.
ASHEBORO N.C. 27203


----------



## fundimotorsports (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mylowrider88_@Dec 9 2007, 10:40 PM~9414588
> *520 N. FAYETTEVILLE ST.
> ASHEBORO N.C. 27203
> *


about damn time... I will be ther eyou know it...


----------



## mylowrider88 (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Dec 10 2007, 06:58 AM~9416220
> *about damn time... I will be ther eyou know it...
> *


WHEN?


----------



## miser211 (Feb 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mylowrider88_@Dec 9 2007, 12:46 AM~9407729
> *
> 
> 
> ...


do you sell parts at the same price as I were to get them from a prohopper, BM, or CCE or is it mark up and shipping included?


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

bigg ups NC


----------



## mylowrider88 (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by miser211_@Dec 10 2007, 09:52 AM~9416837
> *do  you sell parts at the same price as I were to get them from a prohopper, BM, or CCE or is it mark up and shipping included?
> *


get me a call homie i got good prices 336-633-3958


----------



## mylowrider88 (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## mylowrider88 (Mar 6, 2006)

GRAND OPENING 12/23/07 EVERYBODY IS WELCOME BRING U LOWRIDER, FAMILY, FRIENDS, FOOD FOR EVERYBODY 

JUAN R U READY FOR THE COMPETITION? I WILL GET U A CALL SOON :biggrin: :cheesy:  $1000,00 OR MORE :cheesy: DONT FOR GET ABOUT IT FREE FOOD :biggrin: LETS HAVE A GOOD TIME ALL THE CAR CLUBS FROM NC OR AROUND NC COME N ENJOY ......


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

are you hiring any installers? :biggrin:


----------



## mylowrider88 (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by solowpaul_@Dec 10 2007, 05:26 PM~9419937
> *are you hiring any installers? :biggrin:
> *


SHOW ME SOME OF U WORK


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mylowrider88_@Dec 10 2007, 04:34 PM~9419994
> *SHOW ME SOME OF U WORK
> *



this pic was taken b4 the battery hold down was put on


----------



## mylowrider88 (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by solowpaul_@Dec 10 2007, 05:41 PM~9420060
> *this pic was taken b4 the battery hold down was put on
> 
> 
> ...


NICE SETUP WHERE R U FROM?


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

i live in NY but looking to get the fuck out of here i am uploading a couple more is it ok to post more i dont want to overtake your post with my pics


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

yall gonna need some dvds.. hit me up.....


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

january 5th and 6th 2008 orlando, florida
first weekend of the new year









cruise and car show day day event

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=364506

please post in the topic link 

times & places ,contact info on link


----------



## mylowrider88 (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by solowpaul_@Dec 10 2007, 05:47 PM~9420087
> *i live in NY but looking to get the fuck out of here i am uploading a couple more is it ok to post more i dont want to overtake your post with my pics
> *


is ok homie or just send it to my email here is [email protected]


----------



## mylowrider88 (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THA LIFE_@Dec 10 2007, 07:14 PM~9420770
> *yall gonna need some dvds.. hit me up.....
> *


hell yea homie whats you #?


----------



## mylowrider88 (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Dec 10 2007, 08:01 PM~9421209
> *january 5th and 6th  2008  orlando,  florida
> first weekend of the new year
> 
> ...


we c what sup homie thanks


----------



## turnin-heads (Jan 20, 2004)

you got any 4 hole switch panels?


----------



## illholla (Mar 21, 2006)

good to see a shop in nc


----------



## 83 lolo cut (Aug 19, 2005)

good to see u got pics up homie, u know city knights will be there 4sure home boy. and i will give u a call b4 we come down of the parts im goin to need 4 the cutty


----------



## mylowrider88 (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by turnin-heads_@Dec 10 2007, 08:52 PM~9421693
> *you got any 4 hole switch panels?
> *


get me a call


----------



## fundimotorsports (Dec 31, 2005)

Soon homie. This night work thing is tuff... I wanna up batts.. I think more weight will let me stand. I had a whole truck full on a 3 wheel and it took a minute for it to come down once it was up.. scared the shiz out of me.. :0 But a third pump just incase. hahhahaaha


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by individualsbox+Dec 10 2007, 07:01 PM~9421209-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


word trya to make it


----------



## 83 lolo cut (Aug 19, 2005)

what up homie


----------



## mylowrider88 (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Dec 11 2007, 06:27 AM~9424332
> *Soon homie. This night work thing is tuff... I wanna up batts.. I think more weight will let me stand. I had a whole truck full on a 3 wheel and it took a minute for it to come down once it was up.. scared the shiz out of me.. :0  But a third pump just incase. hahhahaaha
> *


dont forget 12/23/07 at the shop


----------



## mylowrider88 (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 83 lolo cut_@Dec 11 2007, 07:42 AM~9424465
> *what up homie
> *


Q-VO HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## mylowrider88 (Mar 6, 2006)

THE SHOP :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## lowriter (Nov 7, 2007)

WERD! 
do you guys sell double whammy kits


----------



## ReturnOfThaKilla (Apr 24, 2007)

i know u got wires.

watz up


----------



## mylowrider88 (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## mylowrider88 (Mar 6, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## mylowrider88 (Mar 6, 2006)

grand opening is going to be 12/23/07 my bad  :cheesy: on sunday


----------



## *New Movement Md* (Sep 4, 2007)

good luck with the shop.. N. C. need a good 1

T T T


----------



## mylowrider88 (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DirtySouth Cantina_@Dec 18 2007, 07:00 PM~9479488
> *good luck with the shop.. N. C.  need a good 1
> 
> T T T
> *


thanks homie


----------



## 83 lolo cut (Aug 19, 2005)

hey poncho can i open up a credit account :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

good luck with the shop.


----------



## mylowrider88 (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 83 lolo cut_@Dec 18 2007, 07:18 PM~9479630
> *hey poncho can i open up a credit account  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


sure homie :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mylowrider88 (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 18 2007, 07:28 PM~9479720
> *good luck with the shop.
> *


thanks


----------



## 83 lolo cut (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mylowrider88_@Dec 18 2007, 08:31 PM~9480595
> *sure homie :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: c u sunday homie :biggrin:


----------



## RIDIN-SLOW (Feb 8, 2006)

:biggrin: can i come friday and pick up that motor...let me know!!!


----------



## mylowrider88 (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 83 lolo cut_@Dec 18 2007, 09:38 PM~9480654
> *:biggrin: c u sunday homie :biggrin:
> *


c u sunday


----------



## mylowrider88 (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RIDIN-SLOW_@Dec 18 2007, 09:41 PM~9480685
> *:biggrin: can i come friday and pick up that motor...let me know!!!
> *


how many motors :cheesy: :cheesy: be here at the shop


----------



## RIDIN-SLOW (Feb 8, 2006)

cool i'll be there friday or sat. i just need 1 motor maybe a few other things while i'm there..thankx and good luck on ya shop!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Scrapin63 (Nov 22, 2005)

Good luck big homie :thumbsup:


----------



## mylowrider88 (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrapin63_@Dec 18 2007, 09:59 PM~9480790
> *Good luck big homie :thumbsup:
> *


thanks homie n lets keep the lowriders strong in north carolina  r u coming sunday


----------



## soloco (Nov 20, 2005)

GOOD LUCK WITH THE SHOP,NICE TO SEE LOWRIDING BACK EAST :biggrin:


----------



## mylowrider88 (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by soloco_@Dec 18 2007, 11:10 PM~9481429
> *GOOD LUCK WITH THE SHOP,NICE TO SEE LOWRIDING BACK EAST :biggrin:
> *


----------



## fundimotorsports (Dec 31, 2005)

can be there. Im off. and I think Jaun should be too.. will have to bring the hopper... :biggrin:


----------



## HiLoHyDrOs (Oct 2, 2002)

I hope ya'll stay IN BUSINESS alot longer than others that tried ....ya'll only an hour and a half away, I might roll up there Sunday to meet some of you guys...just have to wait and see what the schedule is lookin like...congrats...keep it up !!!!!


----------



## 919ryder (Jun 1, 2007)

TTT for the homie Pancho!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## malomonte (Apr 28, 2007)

Hey pancho, Good luck with your shop, I hope you stay in bussiness, I don't want to see your shop come and go like innovations and if I'm not wrong they were in the same location. :cheesy:


----------



## mylowrider88 (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Dec 19 2007, 08:02 AM~9482997
> *can be there. Im off. and I think Jaun should be too.. will have to bring the hopper... :biggrin:
> *


IF U BRING IT IS GOING TO BE $1000 :biggrin: :cheesy: OR MORE


----------



## mylowrider88 (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HiLoHyDrOs_@Dec 19 2007, 08:23 AM~9483056
> *I hope ya'll stay IN BUSINESS alot longer than others that tried ....ya'll only an hour and a half away, I might roll up there Sunday to meet some of you guys...just have to wait and see what the schedule is lookin like...congrats...keep it up !!!!!
> *


THANKS HOMIE WE C U SUNDAY


----------



## fundimotorsports (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mylowrider88_@Dec 19 2007, 02:14 PM~9485409
> *IF U BRING IT IS GOING TO BE $1000  :biggrin:  :cheesy:  OR MORE
> *


It's X-mas. I would not want top take your Gals toy money and child support checks. hahahahhahaha :biggrin:


----------



## mylowrider88 (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by malomonte_@Dec 19 2007, 02:47 PM~9485258
> *Hey pancho, Good luck with your shop, I hope you stay in bussiness, I don't want to see your shop come and go like innovations and if I'm not wrong they were in the same location. :cheesy:
> *


   INNOVATIONS ..... DAMN THAT WAS SOME GOOD TIMES :cheesy: SAME STREET 520 N. FAYETTEVILLE ST. ASHEBORO N.C. 27203


----------



## mylowrider88 (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Dec 19 2007, 03:19 PM~9485447
> *It's X-mas. I would not want top take your Gals toy money and child support checks. hahahahhahaha :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## fundimotorsports (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mylowrider88_@Dec 19 2007, 02:19 PM~9485448
> *    INNOVATIONS ..... DAMN THAT WAS SOME GOOD TIMES  :cheesy: SAME STREET  520 N. FAYETTEVILLE ST. ASHEBORO N.C. 27203
> *


You need to do sum work... :uh: I saw a caddi with a welded big ass door in that pic. You sneaky snake....... :0


----------



## mylowrider88 (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Dec 19 2007, 03:21 PM~9485467
> *You need to do sum work...  :uh:  I saw a caddi with a welded big ass door in that pic. You sneaky snake....... :0
> *


WHAT CADI U TALKING ABOUT :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## fundimotorsports (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mylowrider88_@Dec 19 2007, 02:26 PM~9485504
> *WHAT CADI U TALKING ABOUT  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


thats what you are going to say when The Kinston one comes out.. :biggrin: :0


----------



## HiLoHyDrOs (Oct 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mylowrider88_@Dec 19 2007, 02:19 PM~9485448
> *    INNOVATIONS ..... DAMN THAT WAS SOME GOOD TIMES  :cheesy: SAME STREET  520 N. FAYETTEVILLE ST. ASHEBORO N.C. 27203
> *



yea Shorty was good peoples...see ya'll Sunday homie...


----------



## 919ryder (Jun 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Dec 19 2007, 04:48 PM~9485650
> *thats what you are going to say when The Kinston one comes out..  :biggrin: :0
> *


what about the Durham one..oh fuck, Durham don't have one!!!!  :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mylowrider88_@Dec 18 2007, 07:29 PM~9479285
> *
> 
> 
> ...





I could of swore I seen those pics before :0


----------



## mylowrider88 (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Dec 19 2007, 03:48 PM~9485650
> *thats what you are going to say when The Kinston one comes out..  :biggrin: :0
> *


 :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## mylowrider88 (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by supreme_@Dec 19 2007, 05:12 PM~9486237
> *I could of swore I seen those pics before :0
> *


WHERE WHERE :0 :0 I JUST TAKE THOSE PICS AT THE SHOP :cheesy:


----------



## mylowrider88 (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HiLoHyDrOs_@Dec 19 2007, 04:33 PM~9485911
> *yea Shorty was good peoples...see ya'll Sunday homie...
> *


C U SUNDAY


----------



## mylowrider88 (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Dec 19 2007, 04:37 PM~9485945
> *what about the Durham one..oh fuck, Durham don't have one!!!!   :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## 83 lolo cut (Aug 19, 2005)

would like to c a city knights banner in the shop :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

nice shop homie, good luck with everything  
might have to come check out the grand opening and take that $1000 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

I'LL BE THERE PANCHO! :thumbsup:


----------



## mylowrider88 (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 83 lolo cut_@Dec 19 2007, 06:47 PM~9487076
> *would like to c a city knights banner in the shop :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


sooon homie


----------



## mylowrider88 (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Dec 19 2007, 08:39 PM~9488077
> *I'LL BE THERE PANCHO! :thumbsup:
> *


C U SUNDAY HOMIE


----------



## mylowrider88 (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Dec 19 2007, 06:56 PM~9487219
> *nice shop homie, good luck with everything
> might have to come check out the grand opening and take that $1000 :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

there is a car show in orlando jan 5& 6th 2008 here are the details

spread the word

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=364506


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

GOOD LUCK WITH THE SHOP PANCHO! :thumbsup:


----------



## mylowrider88 (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Dec 20 2007, 03:20 PM~9493660
> *GOOD LUCK WITH THE SHOP PANCHO! :thumbsup:
> *


thanks patti


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

can i get that bet??? :biggrin: 
we might come through to check out the shop!!


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

:dunno: :biggrin: c'mon


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

ok fine good luck with the shop homie :biggrin:


----------



## RIDIN-SLOW (Feb 8, 2006)

what time you gonna open tomorrow??!! :biggrin:


----------



## mylowrider88 (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Dec 21 2007, 05:30 PM~9503670
> *ok fine good luck with the shop homie :biggrin:
> *


bring it on :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## mylowrider88 (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RIDIN-SLOW_@Dec 22 2007, 05:35 PM~9509960
> *what time you gonna open tomorrow??!! :biggrin:
> *


at 12:00


----------



## B_BORGERDING (Apr 15, 2007)

Hells Yeah!!!


----------



## cincyprohopper (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mylowrider88_@Dec 22 2007, 08:06 PM~9510054
> *bring it on  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


bro to late on the respond the PINK and i were going to bringit. Good luck with the shop and Merry Christmas :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mylowrider88_@Dec 22 2007, 05:06 PM~9510054
> *bring it on  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


i was gona come down homie but no one replied to me so i said the heck with it, but if we hit a show that way were deffinatly gona check your shop out  :biggrin:


----------



## mylowrider88 (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Dec 23 2007, 01:05 PM~9514427
> *i was gona come down homie but no one replied to me so i said the heck with it, but if we hit a show that way were deffinatly gona check your shop out   :biggrin:
> *


u sure come homie u dont have to wait for me i was so busy all day long but yea maybe next time


----------



## mylowrider88 (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin: :cheesy:  :uh:


----------



## mylowrider88 (Mar 6, 2006)

thanks to everybody who come to the shop c u next time


----------



## fundimotorsports (Dec 31, 2005)

great set-up. and I tell yo people. these cats hosted a the real deal. We ate steak and chicken. and saw sum hot cars!!!!!! Fun , Fat , and fabulous.. :biggrin:


----------



## mylowrider88 (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Dec 23 2007, 07:07 PM~9516575
> *great set-up. and I tell yo people. these cats hosted a the real deal. We ate steak and chicken. and saw sum hot cars!!!!!! Fun , Fat , and fabulous.. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## fundimotorsports (Dec 31, 2005)

High Juan. You chicken shit. bawawawawawawaawawa :biggrin:


----------



## fundimotorsports (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Dec 23 2007, 07:57 PM~9517301
> *High Juan. You chicken shit. bawawawawawawaawawa :biggrin:
> *


you need your owne computer to talk back too..


----------



## mylowrider88 (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Dec 23 2007, 08:57 PM~9517301
> *High Juan. You chicken shit. bawawawawawawaawawa :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 83 lolo cut (Aug 19, 2005)

had great time homie hope everything works out


----------



## 83 lolo cut (Aug 19, 2005)

had a great time nice to meet everyone had hope u do good with the shop homie


----------



## RIDIN-SLOW (Feb 8, 2006)

:biggrin: glad you have everything up and going..i should have drove the lo yesterday..i'll be seein ya alot more good luck homie!!


----------



## mylowrider88 (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RIDIN-SLOW_@Dec 24 2007, 09:01 AM~9519976
> *:biggrin: glad you have everything up and going..i should have drove the lo yesterday..i'll be seein ya alot more good luck homie!!
> *


c-mon homie thanks for come to the shop


----------



## mylowrider88 (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 83 lolo cut_@Dec 23 2007, 10:38 PM~9517966
> *had  a great time nice to meet everyone had hope u do good with the shop homie
> *


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

:thumbsup: Thanks for everythang Poncho!


----------



## mylowrider88 (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Dec 24 2007, 09:17 AM~9520046
> *:thumbsup: Thanks for everythang Poncho!
> *


homie n thanks for coming


----------



## steel_707 (Jan 17, 2006)

good luck on the shop homie :thumbsup:


----------



## mylowrider88 (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## 83 lolo cut (Aug 19, 2005)

is that my old frame


----------



## mylowrider88 (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 83 lolo cut_@Dec 26 2007, 07:22 PM~9537098
> *is that my old frame
> *


66 impala


----------



## mylowrider88 (Mar 6, 2006)

AND AGAIN :0 :0 :0 :0 
























:biggrin: :cheesy:  

CITY KNIGHTS HOMIE


----------



## RIDIN-SLOW (Feb 8, 2006)

DAMN!!wish i could have seen ya take that top off, thats gonna be a hottt ass big body... :biggrin: ....so what would ya charge me if i brought my a-arms to ya, to extend a inch and reinforce top an bottom??!! :biggrin:


----------



## mylowrider88 (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RIDIN-SLOW_@Dec 28 2007, 11:39 PM~9555839
> *DAMN!!wish i could have seen ya take that top off, thats gonna be a hottt ass big body... :biggrin: ....so what would ya charge me if i brought my a-arms to ya, to extend a inch and reinforce top an bottom??!! :biggrin:
> *


PM SEND


----------



## 83 lolo cut (Aug 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## illholla (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mylowrider88_@Dec 28 2007, 07:35 PM~9553132
> *AND AGAIN  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...



i like :0


----------



## 83 lolo cut (Aug 19, 2005)

lookin good homie got any new pics have a good new year c u n 08 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mylowrider88 (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 83 lolo cut_@Dec 31 2007, 04:08 PM~9574674
> *lookin good homie got any new pics have a good new year c u n 08  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


new pics coming soon homie HAPPY NEW YEAR TO EVERYBODY FROM "PANCHO" :biggrin:


----------



## RIDIN-SLOW (Feb 8, 2006)

:biggrin: HAPPY NEW YEAR PANCHO AND CITY KNIGHTS :biggrin:


----------



## My98Lincoln (Oct 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mylowrider88_@Dec 28 2007, 07:35 PM~9553132
> *AND AGAIN  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


oH DAMN STARTIN TO LOOK GOOD...


----------



## 83 lolo cut (Aug 19, 2005)

what up homie


----------



## tlc64impala (Sep 23, 2003)

Looking good homie :biggrin:


----------



## 83 lolo cut (Aug 19, 2005)

come out of hideing :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: whats new homie


----------



## mylowrider88 (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 83 lolo cut_@Jan 7 2008, 06:15 PM~9632752
> *come out of hideing :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: whats new homie
> *


 :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## tlc64impala (Sep 23, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## TOXXIC (Jun 29, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CISCO (Nov 16, 2007)

The Caddi lookin good homie!!!!
:biggrin:


----------



## RIDIN-SLOW (Feb 8, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mylowrider88 (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## fundimotorsports (Dec 31, 2005)

I need sum wheel work.. 15" I got a pallet for you . (Batts) :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## illholla (Mar 21, 2006)

so what all kinda stuff you got in stock?

i need a couple odds an ends


----------



## bloodline (Nov 15, 2006)

bump


----------



## RIDIN-SLOW (Feb 8, 2006)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## PORTCITYCOWBOY (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mylowrider88_@Feb 29 2008, 04:10 PM~10059500
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats what im talkin bout, looks good

ey pancho im needing some more pumps


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mylowrider88 (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg_E_@Mar 7 2008, 09:29 AM~10111751
> *thats what im talkin bout, looks good
> 
> ey pancho im needing some more pumps
> *


let me know homie


----------



## 83 lolo cut (Aug 19, 2005)

hey poncho whats been goin on homie? i got the cutty painted. whats goin on 4 ur bday if u doin something let me know ill come down. imma need 2 dumps coils and hard lines. will b bringing it 2 u very soon so let me know whats up


----------



## 83 lolo cut (Aug 19, 2005)

hey poncho whats been goin on homie? i got the cutty painted. whats goin on 4 ur bday if u doin something let me know ill come down. imma need 2 dumps coils and hard lines. will b bringing it 2 u very soon so let me know whats up


----------



## mylowrider88 (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 83 lolo cut_@Mar 7 2008, 10:24 PM~10117471
> *hey poncho whats been goin on homie? i got the cutty painted. whats goin on 4 ur bday if u doin something let me know ill come down. imma need 2 dumps  coils and hard lines. will b bringing it 2 u very soon so let me know whats up
> *


idk about my bday yep but i let u know some for sure  im ready to do u car


----------



## 83 lolo cut (Aug 19, 2005)

u ready :biggrin:


----------



## mylowrider88 (Mar 6, 2006)

im ready


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## fundimotorsports (Dec 31, 2005)

:0


----------



## 83 lolo cut (Aug 19, 2005)

give me a couple of weeks to put it together and see whats up with puttin a top on when im up there thanx homie


----------



## bigbody93 (Feb 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 83 lolo cut_@Mar 9 2008, 08:21 PM~10129732
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: lookin clean i need to step my game up.


----------



## mylowrider88 (Mar 6, 2006)

LA MASCOTA
























READY TO GET SOME CHROME DONE :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## mylowrider88 (Mar 6, 2006)

SALUD


----------



## PORTCITYCOWBOY (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mylowrider88_@Mar 18 2008, 05:24 PM~10199209
> *READY TO GET SOME CHROME DONE  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 those are fuckin nice pancho


----------



## mylowrider88 (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg_E_@Mar 19 2008, 06:34 AM~10203740
> *:0 those are fuckin nice pancho
> *


thanks homie


----------



## mr. cadlac (Oct 7, 2007)

will be ther sat. --- power balls :biggrin:


----------



## RIDIN-SLOW (Feb 8, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mylowrider88_@Mar 18 2008, 05:24 PM~10199209
> *LA MASCOTA
> 
> 
> ...



how much for a set of lowers like that for a g-body.


----------



## mylowrider88 (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mr. cadlac_@Mar 19 2008, 08:25 PM~10210079
> *will be ther sat. --- power balls  :biggrin:
> *


ORALE!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## lowpro85 (Mar 11, 2006)

how far is asheboro from VA?


----------



## 83 lolo cut (Aug 19, 2005)

lookin good homie. u comein down this sat 4 the party


----------



## *New Movement Md* (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by low priorityz_@Mar 20 2008, 04:40 PM~10216400
> *how far is asheboro from VA?
> *



Your Lookin @ 5 1/2 Hrs.. UNLESS your a ROLLER...


----------



## mylowrider88 (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## mylowrider88 (Mar 6, 2006)

one more set ready to get some chrome :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## PORTCITYCOWBOY (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mylowrider88_@Apr 4 2008, 11:14 AM~10333097
> *one more set ready to get some chrome  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


looks damn good homie


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mylowrider88_@Mar 18 2008, 05:33 PM~10199263
> *SALUD
> 
> 
> ...


I would like to thank Poncho and the crew for the exeptional service and for showing me around the shop to look at all the projects. This is the real deal shop and everyone needs to check them out! Orale!


----------



## mylowrider88 (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Apr 5 2008, 11:37 AM~10342085
> *I would like to thank Poncho and the crew for the exeptional service and for showing me around the shop to look at all the projects. This is the real deal shop and everyone needs to check them out! Orale!
> *


any time homie


----------



## fundimotorsports (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Apr 5 2008, 10:37 AM~10342085
> *I would like to thank Poncho and the crew for the exeptional service and for showing me around the shop to look at all the projects. This is the real deal shop and everyone needs to check them out! Orale!
> *


You came up here and did not PM me.. :cheesy: Yes Pancho and crew are good peeps..


----------



## mr. cadlac (Oct 7, 2007)

what is the prices of adjustable uppers,lowers, do you do driveshafts? pm me let me know i am in winston salem


----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)

:thumbsup: NICE SHOP BRO GOOD LUCK


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

I MIGHT BE MOVING TO THE BIG NC...I'LL HAVE TO STOP BY..LOOKS GOOD GUYS :biggrin:


----------



## SKEETER (Oct 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@May 5 2008, 03:22 PM~10579788
> *I MIGHT BE MOVING TO THE BIG NC...I'LL HAVE TO STOP BY..LOOKS GOOD GUYS  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## mylowrider88 (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@May 5 2008, 01:22 PM~10579788
> *I MIGHT BE MOVING TO THE BIG NC...I'LL HAVE TO STOP BY..LOOKS GOOD GUYS  :biggrin:
> *


ORALE!!!!!!


----------



## 83 lolo cut (Aug 19, 2005)

hey poncho do i need a plug for that dump and if do where can i get it. what size springs i need again i know ive asked a million time. and u want to plum the dump 4 me when i bring it down. oh yeah someone said it was an adell dump that black magic sells :biggrin:


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

:0


----------



## 82 Q-Deville (Sep 24, 2008)

what brand hydros you selling and whats the prices look like?


----------



## mr. cadlac (Oct 7, 2007)

is this shop still around?????????????????????


----------



## mr. cadlac (Oct 7, 2007)

dang, i guess it faded away too :uh:


----------



## RIDIN-SLOW (Feb 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mr. cadlac_@Jan 26 2009, 09:21 PM~12821686
> *dang, i guess it faded away too :uh:
> *


quit being dumb :twak: you know they been gone


----------

